# Born Blind?



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a litter that is 16 days old, all mice in the litter had their eyes open on or before day 12, except one. This female looks like her eyes are still seeled, but they aren't. I've seen her open her eyes regularly twice, which only lasted about 4-5 seconds. She keeps her eyes mainly closed, and it doesn't seem to bother her; but I'm concerned because I'm not sure if it's genetic disorder, or if it's something wrong internally (that she wasn't born with). She even walks with her eyes closed :/ I don't have any plans on breeding her, I'm just wondering if anyone has had a mouse like this pop up before? Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

other than the eye lids stuck together what makes you think the mouse is blind.Blind eyes would be a different colour,milky or sometimes there can be no eyes but the lids don't open.Try bathing the eyes in cooled boiled salted water twice a day to help the lids open fully.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

How should I apply it? A q-tip?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I just use cottonwool,never tried a cotton bud but it might well be a better tool for bathing eyes.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the advice -I'll go apply some now


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

My PEW often walk around with their eyes squinted shut, think they are maybe more sensitive to light than the rest because they can open them fine when they want to!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like an eye infection to me.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

All was resolved after SarahC's advice, the warm salt water opened them up within about 5 mintues!


----------

